# Useful plants to encourage in wild areas



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello!

I'm interested in what useful plants might thrive in wild areas in hardiness zones 4B through 7A, often under heavy shade. Things that could be seeded or planted and left pretty much alone to spread and do its thing, kind of like how people plant wildflowers or ground cover and just let them go. But I'm interested in plants that might have food, fuel, medicinal, animal-attracting qualities, or other useful attributes. Seems like a time-efficient use of untended space.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sunchokes? Not certain about the heavy shade though.


----------



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

******* said:


> Sunchokes? Not certain about the heavy shade though.


I did just a few minutes of research, and they're definitely a candidate for portions of properties that are not heavily shaded. Thanks much.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Anything from the mint family comes to mind, if you don't mind it taking over and you'd never be able to get rid of it.....ask me how I know.

Peppermint is also a deterrent to many critters & rodents. And all mints attract pollinators & beneficial insects. Lots of medicinal uses and flavorings for recipes. Catmint or catnip is also a treat for cats if you have any.

Also, check out the weeds in your area to see if they also have medicinal or other uses. Dandelion, vetch, pennyroyal, shepherds purse, plantain and thousands of others that are usually scorned by most people because they're classified as weeds, but most have medicinal properties of some kind and may even be edible, if you need it for food.

Another option is bamboo, it does best in the sun but will grow more slowly in the shade. Tons of uses too.

https://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/how-to-plant-and-grow-bamboo-zmaz00aszgoe


----------



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Anything from the mint family comes to mind, if you don't mind it taking over and you'd never be able to get rid of it.....ask me how I know.
> 
> Peppermint is also a deterrent to many critters & rodents. And all mints attract pollinators & beneficial insects. Lots of medicinal uses and flavorings for recipes. Catmint or catnip is also a treat for cats if you have any.
> 
> ...


I will check out the local weeds, but for some locales your mint idea is 100% perfect. Much appreciated.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lambs quarters makes a pretty tasty salad and is a good source of iron and other vitamins.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Purslane, that stuff grows anywhere.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Purslane, that stuff grows anywhere.


Love it! We grow 2 different kinds in our garden - one on purpose 
I've been eating purslane for decades!









Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Varangian said:


> I will check out the local weeds, but for some locales your mint idea is 100% perfect. Much appreciated.


Word of caution here........if at some time in the future, you change your mind about mint and want rid of it, you may not be able too.

Even though you didn't ask, I'll share my experience with it...........bought a start 10 or 12 years ago & planted it. About 2 years later, plans changed and I dug it up....3 years in a row. Thought I finally got it all when it didn't come back 4 years running.......then it did. Dug it out again, this time deeper and ever widening hole. Couldn't possibly be anything of it left, right??? Wrong, it's out there again and when the season is over and I can clear that area, I'll dig it once more, and if it comes back in another 3 or 4 years.....well, even I know a losing battle when I see it.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Word of caution here........if at some time in the future, you change your mind about mint and want rid of it, you may not be able too.
> 
> Even though you didn't ask, I'll share my experience with it...........bought a start 10 or 12 years ago & planted it. About 2 years later, plans changed and I dug it up....3 years in a row. Thought I finally got it all when it didn't come back 4 years running.......then it did. Dug it out again, this time deeper and ever widening hole. Couldn't possibly be anything of it left, right??? Wrong, it's out there again and when the season is over and I can clear that area, I'll dig it once more, and if it comes back in another 3 or 4 years.....well, even I know a losing battle when I see it.


We planted a couple different kinds of mint and peppermint in the coop, along the fence walls. We want it to take over along all the edges for pest control and chicken use...We know if we really wanted it for ourselves, it needs to be confined to a planter pot or box  Now if I could only control the wild WA blackberries!! Argh...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Michael_Js said:


> Love it! We grow 2 different kinds in our garden - one on purpose
> I've been eating purslane for decades!
> 
> View attachment 108065
> ...


That type on the right carpets my garden each year.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> That type on the right carpets my garden each year.


Yes, the right is the wild one - I've never seen seeds for it. The one on the left I purchased...MUCH meatier and if you let it grown until it seeds (now), it get a little too fat for me...Love the wild one and have been eating it for decades, and decades...and you get the idea 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> We planted a couple different kinds of mint and peppermint in the coop, along the fence walls. We want it to take over along all the edges for pest control and chicken use...We know if we really wanted it for ourselves, it needs to be confined to a planter pot or box  Now if I could only control the wild WA blackberries!! Argh...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


You're telling me...those darned things don't let up. I've tried spraying and even digging them out, but they keep coming back with a vengeance. Those, ivy, morning glory & dock is a constant battle......atleast with the mint it gives me a couple years reprieve..

Speaking of which......I did plant some peppermint at the back corner of the coop, to deter the rat problem and it did work....at that one corner. Thankfully I can say we've been rat free now for a couple of months, but it took alot of poison to do so.


----------



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeah, that's a good point. And digging down and dropping planks to stop the runners would defeat the point of being a low-effort wild area. I guess I have the winter to think about it.


----------

